# Solved: Help installing Realtek HD Audio drivers - Microsoft Bus?



## eXaByTe (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi. I have a laptop with these specs:


Acer Aspire 5520
Windows XP Professional SP2
AMD Turion64(Dual Core 1.9 GHz x2)
3 GB's RAM
Realtek HD Audio

Now, when I try to install the driver for my audio, then it gives an error message: "Microsoft Bus Driver should be loaded on your system before you install Realtek HD Audio Driver !"

Now I don't know where to get microsoft bus driver from, or which version to install. If someone could help me with this it would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
-eXaByTe


----------



## Darkicon (Feb 12, 2008)

You need a program called Quick Fix Escalation, but you can only get it by calling up Microsoft and talking to the tech support guys. Fortunately you can find it packaged with other drivers, but I don't know any off hand.


----------



## eXaByTe (Jun 8, 2008)

YES! I fixed it. Didn't have to call Microsoft.

I downloaded the driver from here:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Thank you DarkIcon, for your help.

-eXaByTe


----------

